# Need help



## 15901 (Apr 28, 2005)

I just got offered a great job. Its 20 hours a week making about $25 an hour. The problem is my anxiety. This job I can do a lot of work from home and I set my own schedule to work the days and times I want. However, I still am panicking over the time that I will have to be in at the office. Worried my anxiety will take over which causes my IBS to flare up. I know its late tonight but I do have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow. Anyone have any luck with medicines that help with this kind of problem that I could suggest to him. Some have maentioned Xenax any other good ones to help with it?? I dont start this new job for another week or so but I want to do the best I can with how to deal with this ASAP. Im worried that my anxiety will take over and I wont end up going to the job.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Woody--







I understand how you feel. Three years ago when I started a new job, I used my xanax 0.25mg, imodium and levsin until I got used to the job. Sometimes you just need something to help you along until you get used to your surroundings and establish a routine. Once I got used to the job, I only needed the meds when I really felt anxious--like when my routine was disrupted. Regardless of if I needed them or not, I always made sure they were in my pocket so I could take them if I needed them. Right now I am doing the hypnosis tapes and hoping I won't need the meds any longer. Good luck to you.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Buspar and Donnatal have given me my life back.MY Story:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786You too can get your anxiety induced IBS undercontrol I did.


----------



## 15901 (Apr 28, 2005)

My problem is that im scheduled to start the position in about 10 days. The job offer is great for me. Its 20 hours a week at $25 an hour. Its what I have wanted. Also, this is a job that i can do some of the work from home as I said. But my problem is worrying about actually being on site for some training and stuff. This is such a great offer to pass up but im worried that my anxiety will beat me and I dont have enough time with 10 days for any meds to work. Ideas from anyone??


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Woody--You're right, buspar, and SSRIs need time to build up in your system, but antianxiety meds like xanax, lorazepam, etc. work within a few(20) minutes to calm you down. If you take it a couple hours before the situation that causes you anxiety, you don't have time to dwell on it and cause a really big anxiety attack.


----------



## 15901 (Apr 28, 2005)

Im thinking I should request a sick appointment with my doctor and get in right away. Seems like my only options unless others have a suggestion


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Definitely don't let this anxiety thing beat you... Taking the job is definitely the best thing to do, especially since you said it is what you wanted.$25/hr is great... You should get into the doctor and get a medicine like Xanax/Klonopin/Valium/Ativan to tide you over for now, and start an anti-depressant that will build up over time.Do you mind me asking what kind of job it is? Once you don't do something because of anxiety, it's harder to do it the next time... My therapist said something to me that hit home. I love being home because of IBS, and I consider it my "safe zone". He said, why.. why is your home your safe zone? It's just walls.. YOU ARE YOUR SAFE ZONE... because you have the power to make the decisions that affect you, and YOU ARE THE ONE IN CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE. Not some walls somewhere.... Think about that


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

SilentSufferer is so right!! We could all probaly benefit from adopting that philosophy. Thanks for the wisdom!


----------



## 15901 (Apr 28, 2005)

The job is with the Big Brother/ Big Sister program. I would be the match cordinator. Like I said, I make my own schedule and can do some work from home which should help. Im going to try to get an appointment with my doctor this week, however hes only working 1 day. I wonder if my primary care doctor would give me one of those medicines? What do you think?


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Woody--The job sounds terrific. I hope it all works out for you. All my life, I have worked around the IBS. Deliberately avoiding anxiety producing situations. I choose my schooling and jobs according to what would fit in with my IBS. I even considered my IBS when answering the questions on an aptitude test. I really hope that nobody else does this. It's like shooting yourself in the foot. You actually prevent yourself from gaining the confidence to do whatever you want in life. Enough of the lecture, I really hope you take your ideal job and flourish at it.As far as getting the meds from your PCP (primary care physician), you shouldn't have any trouble--especially if you let him know you just need some help to get started at this new job. I've never known a Dr. who doesn't want to help. My Dr. even listens when I bring up the subject of a new med that I read about on this board. She prescribed the Questran that way.Wishing you the best!!


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

My regular doctor prescribes my Buspar which is a mild sedative for my anxiety induced IBS D but I need to go every 6 months to my GI doctor to get a refill on my antispasmodic Donnatal.


----------

